# 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...



## AngelAndy20 (15. Dezember 2005)

Grüß euch!

Nachdem mich Stonefish demletzt mal auf eine Schwedentour angesprochen hatte gings nun ganz schnell und wir haben schon gebucht, bei www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com das 2. Haus von unten (nein, ich kanns noch nicht auswendig...:q )...
Ulli (Vermieter) schickt mir die Tage ne Tiefenkarte, die ich dann über meinem Bett aufhängen werde...:k :q !

Und wißt ihr was das beste ist? Die 2 Wochen vorher sind Achim&Uschi da, also gibt sich das AB da oben bei den Elchen die Klinke in die Hand! :m |wavey: 

Wenn ihr Infos habt, die uns 2 Neulingen im Paradies helfen wärs super wenn ihr die postet - dafür gibts nachher einen laaangen Bilderbericht mit hoffentlich vielen getigerten:l 
Besonders interessieren würden mich Köder und Sachen die ihr vergessen habt/die man gern vergißt (ich kenn mich....|uhoh: :q )

Ich grüß euch und träum schon wieder vom Asnen...#d #6 

by Andy


----------



## Stonefish (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Kann mich dem ganzen nur anschließen. Wäre klasse wenn erfahrene Schwedenfahrer uns aber nicht nur Tips zum Asnen geben sondern auch Infos rund ums "Schwedenangeln".

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hi Andy + Dirk,

dann werden wir uns wohl am Samstag, den 16 September 06,  unserem Abreisetag in Schweden noch sehen. Find ich super! #6 

Ich hoffe wir können euch dann von kapitalen Fängen berichten.

Wir haben uns gestern Abend eine DVD - Hechtangeln in den Schwedischen Schärengärten -  angeschaut und dabei richtig Lust auf Schweden bekommen! Wenn doch schon September wäre....
Freuen uns schon sehr auf den Åsnen.......

Also bis dann.... |wavey: 

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## Stonefish (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Das ist ja super. Ulli hat uns schon gemailt das wir uns die Klinke in die Hand geben werden. Na dann lasst uns mal noch ein paar Fische im Wasser. #6 
Hey Uschi, du warst doch bei der letzten Tour gewaltig am :r . Und jetzt geht``s wieder hin. Das bestärkt mich ja nur in unserer Entscheidung an den Asnen zu fahren.#6 
Hier im Forum sollen noch ne ganze Menge Asnen und Ulli Und Mona - Fans sein. *Hoffe wir kriegen noch ne ganze Menge Tips bevor es losgeht.*

Steht ja gerade Weihnachten vor der Tür. Bevor ich irgend ein unbrauchbares Zeug bekomme. Wäre ich für ein paar tackle - Tips dankbar.
Also : Köder usw...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hi, hatten zuerst angedacht mit der TT-Line von Travemünde nach Trelleborg zu fahren, dauert 7 Stunden und kostet hin und zurück so 320 € (im Sparpaket...).
Alternativ kann man wohl auch (ne Uschi und Achim ) mit der Fähre in Puttgarden nach Rødby (Dänemark) rüber, einmal quer durch und dann über die Öresundbrücke. Richtig? Braucht man da mauttechnisch irgendwas bzw. was kostet die Fähre circa? Komme mit diesem tollen Programm von denen nicht klar...|uhoh: 

Eine andere Frage: Las nun häufiger von Hängern - ists dann nicht sinnvoll die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken zu tauschen? Und braucht man wegen den vielen Steine ne besonders abriebsfeste Schnur? 
So wie ichs bisher mitbekommen habe sollte man mit Barsch/Hechtimitaten auf der sicheren Seite sein - gibts sonst nochwas das ihr empfehlen könnt?

Danke im vorraus!

LG by Andy


----------



## mad (16. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hatten zuerst angedacht mit der TT-Line von Travemünde nach Trelleborg zu fahren, dauert 7 Stunden und kostet hin und zurück so 320 € (im Sparpaket...).
> Alternativ kann man wohl auch (ne Uschi und Achim ) mit der Fähre in Puttgarden nach Rødby (Dänemark) rüber, einmal quer durch und dann über die Öresundbrücke. Richtig? Braucht man da mauttechnisch irgendwas bzw. was kostet die Fähre circa? Komme mit diesem tollen Programm von denen nicht klar...|uhoh:
> 
> 
> ...




hi andy,

fahre nur noch puttgarden-rodby-öresundbrücke.

ist super und schnell sparst dir viel zeit,kostet hin und zurück ca. 170.-

buche immer hier,   http://www.oeresund-bruecke.de/



gruß mad


----------



## THD (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

@mad, 
entschuldige bitte meine Frage: Wieso buchst du das ?
Hat das finanzielle Vorteile, oder vermeidest du damit Wartezeiten vor dem Kassenhäuschen?

THD


----------



## Stonefish (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				mad schrieb:
			
		

> hi andy,
> 
> fahre nur noch puttgarden-rodby-öresundbrücke.
> 
> ...


 
Ob ich das jetzt richtig verstehe.;+  In den 170 € sind da die Gebühren für die Brücke und die Fähre drin? Hin.- und zurück?


----------



## Uschi+Achim (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Dirk,

habe gerade mal im Internet nachgeschaut: Preise 2006

*Schwedenkombi
(Puttgarden - Rödby & Öresundbrücke) einfach------Hin u. Zurück *
 Motorrad ------------------------------51,00 EUR-------102,00 EUR 
 PKW bis 2,5 Meter----------------------62,00 EUR-------124,00 EUR 
 PKW bis 6 Meter------------------------83,00 EUR-------166,00 EUR 

Normaler PKW kostet 166 Euro Hin u. Zurück

Dieser Tarif gilt allerdings nicht vor Ort, sondern muß vorher gebucht werden.

Wir werden auch wieder diese Rute nehmen. Ist die schnellste und preiswerteste.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Uschi+Achim (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine andere Frage: Las nun häufiger von Hängern - ists dann nicht sinnvoll die Drillinge gegen Einzelhaken zu tauschen? Und braucht man wegen den vielen Steine ne besonders abriebsfeste Schnur?
> So wie ichs bisher mitbekommen habe sollte man mit Barsch/Hechtimitaten auf der sicheren Seite sein - gibts sonst nochwas das ihr empfehlen könnt?
> LG by Andy


 Hallo Andy, das Lösen der Hänger gelingt in 95% der Fälle indem du mit dem Boot zur Hängerstelle zurückfährst und dann den Hänger von der anderen Seite her löst. Das klappt "fast" immer.  

Und hier ein Tackletipp von Ulli:
...............................................................................................
Solltest also schon `ne "gescheite" Rute mitbringen. 210 - 270 cm,
40 - 80 Gramm ist ideal. Max. 300 cm. 35 er monofil ( farblos oder braun ) bzw. 0.22 geflochten ( braun ) gehört dazu.
Super gut laufen 45 Gramm FZ twins ( silber oder kupfer ),
rot / weisse Wobbler und Firetigers.
................................................................................................
Diese Erfahrungen haben wir auch gemacht. 
Am besten *farblose* 35 Mono nehmen, dann klappts auch mit den Hechten. #6 

MfG
Achim


----------



## anglersuchen (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Dirk und Andy!

Ich war bereits mehrfach bei Ulli und Mona am Åsnen See, werde hoffentlich in 2006 auch wieder für eine Woche hinfahren.
Toller See mit jeder Menge Naturerlebnissen, ganz im Süden ( relativ kurze Anfahrt! ) – gute Fänge, schönes Haus, zuverlässige Boote und vor allem: Guter Service!
Fazit: Durchweg gelungener Angelurlaub! ( Sollte man eigentlich gar nicht weitersagen! )

An Ködern solltet Ihr auf alle Fälle Wobbler bis ca. 15 cm Größe mitnehmen. Lauftiefen um die 3,5 Meter reichen meistens, für die tiefen Stellen solltet Ihr Wobbler mit einer Tauchtiefe von 7 – 8 Metern dabeihaben. Bei den Tiefläufern ist die Farbe eher unwichtig – Rasselkugeln dagegen von Vorteil. Barschdesign wird gerne genommen!
Unglaublich aber wahr: Der Effzett ist auch nach 35 Jahren im Amt noch ein Garant für große Åsnenhechte.



















In der Rute und Rolle Ausgabe 10 / 05 gab es einen ausführlichen Bericht, den Ihr aber auch auf Ullis Homepage www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com nachlesen könnt.
Dort gibt es reichlich Informationen zu den verwendeten Ködern.

Es wird am Åsnen in erster Linie geschleppt, wobei auch Köfi oder Fliegenrute zum Einsatz gebracht werden können.
Achtet nur auf die Steine im Wasser! Eine Seekarte oder noch besser: Ein Echolot! – erleichtern die Sache ungemein. ( Können vom Vermieter zur Verfügung
gestellt werden )
Nach kurzer Zeit weiß man aber, wo`s langgeht und es gibt auch sehr große Wasserflächen ganz ohne Steine

Ich war übrigens bei meinem letzten Urlaub auch in der Stenstuga. Liegt direkt am Wasser!
Schaut Euch unbedingt Abends mal einen Sonnenuntergang am Wasser an – Ihr werdet ihn nicht mehr vergessen!






Verabschiedet wurde ich diesesmal nicht nur von Mona und Ulli.






Es war bestimmt der gleiche wie bei meiner letzten Elchsafari.


Grüße aus Nordbayern – weit weg vom Åsnen

Jürgen


----------



## Stonefish (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				Uschi+Achim schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk,
> 
> habe gerade mal im Internet nachgeschaut: Preise 2006
> 
> ...


 
Hallo ihr beiden,

bucht ihr das in Kombination von Deutschland aus? Wenn ja wo? ;+ 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Kleinfischangler (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo, war auch schon am Asnen angeln und hatte den gleichen Vermieter. Erstmal Glückwunsch zu dieser Entscheidung. 

Erstmal zur Route. Habe auch schon einige Routen ausprobiert, aber die über die Brücke ist für mich die beste. Die schnellste auf jeden Fall, und ich glaube auch die preiswerteste. Die genauen Preise habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Habe alles immer direkt dort bezahlt, die Maut und die Fähre. Man kann auch an der Fähre noch das Kombiticket (Fähre und Brücke) kaufen.

Zu den Ködern kann ich mich nur anglersuchen anschließen, wie auch sonst allem was er schreibt. Erstmal die guten alten EffZet und andere Löffelartige Blinker. Wobbler auf jeden Fall ein paar Tiefläufer einpacken, nicht zu große, hier kann auch mal klein fein sein. Wenn du Barsche fangen möchtest auch ein paar Spinner, mit viel rot. Als Schnur transparente oder braune, die sich dem rostigen Wasser da oben anpaßt, weil sonst geht nix. Auch die Vorfächer sollten gedeckte Farben haben und nicht neongrün sein. Kleinigkeiten kann man dort oben auch nachkaufen, einige Supermärkte haben Angelzeug, ansonsten hat auch der Vermieter einige "Asnenzertifizierte" Köder und Zubehör, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

An allgemeinen Zubehör alles was du sonst auch zum Angeln mitnimmst, vor allem wetterfeste Kleidung, da es dort nicht immer Sonnenschein gibt und auf dem Boot (die sehr gut und sicher sind) bei Wellen doch schon mal das Wasser spritzt. Und ein guter Tropfen kommt auch immer gut, weil alles was ein bißchen Alkohol enthält dort oben recht teuer ist.


----------



## Kleinfischangler (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hi, noch einen Nachtrag, ein Echolot würde ich neben der Tiefenkarte empfehlen, zum einen wegen der Tiefenbestimmung zum Angeln und zum Bootfahren, da doch hier und da ein Findling im Wasser lauert und ihr ja nicht zur Titanic werden wollt.... Die Steine da oben sollte man nicht unterschätzen, allerdings mit ein bißchen Vernunft und Menschenverstand sowie einen Echolot können sie das Schweden Angelvergnügen nicht trüben (hej, das reimt sich sogar ein wenig).


----------



## Uschi+Achim (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				Stonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr beiden,
> 
> bucht ihr das in Kombination von Deutschland aus? Wenn ja wo? ;+
> 
> Gruß Dirk


Hallo Dirk,
buchen kannst du dieses Kombiticket *direkt online* auf:
http://www.oeresund-bruecke.de

oder einem Knopf Reisebüro, siehe folgende Beschreibung von www.oeresundbruecke.de
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Puttgarden-Rödby & Öresundbrücke 

Leistung:
Der Preis beinhaltet die Fährpassage Puttgarden-Rödby sowie die Fahrt über die Öresundbrücke.
Datum / Zeit:
Wir empfehlen eine Reservierung für eine Fähre vorzunehmen. Sollten Sie die reservierte Fähre nicht erreichen, können Sie die nächste freie Fähre benutzen.
Die Fährüberfahrt dauert ca. 45 Minuten.
Bezüglich der Fahrt über die Öresundbrücke sind Sie nicht an ein Datum oder eine Zeit gebunden. Sollten Sie beabsichtigen Fähre und Brücke an verschiedenen Tagen zu benutzen, geben Sie bei der Buchung bitte das Datum für die Fähre an.

Fährzeiten/Öffnungszeiten:
Die Fähre Puttgarden-Rödby verkehrt in der Woche rund um die Uhr alle 30 Minuten. Am Wochenende verkehrt sie in den Nächten zum Teil nur alle 40 Minuten.

Weitere Informationen:

*Buchungsmöglichkeiten:
Diesen Tarif erhalten Sie nur bei Knopf-Reisen oder einem Reisebüro, welches mit Knopf-Reisen zusammen arbeitet.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Und noch sehr wichtig! Den Hinweis von Kleinfischangler unbedingt befolgen:

*Und ein guter Tropfen kommt auch immer gut.......* #6 :#2: 

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Schonmal vielen vielen Dank an alle hier!!! #6 #6 #6 

LG by Andy


----------



## NicoleMOL (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo erstmal, super Entscheidung, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen. Wir waren auch schon bei Ulli und fahren im Juni 06 wieder hin. Wirklich super da. Zwecks der Köder schließen wir uns Uschi und Achim an, unsere Erfolge hatten wir mit dem guten alten FZ Blinker twin ob Silber oder Kupfer war egal sie sind auf beide gegangen. 
Wichtig wäre der Hinweis für diejenigen die noch nicht bei Ulli und Mona waren ( was ich nicht verstehen kann ) Passt bei euren ersten Touren auf die Klamotten im Wasser auf. Kleiner Tipp von mir : Ulli bietet eine Fischguidetour an und gibt euch gute Ratschläge sowohl bei der Köderwahl oder bei der Schnur oder wie ihr am besten ohne Schäden am Boot zu den Fanggründen kommt. Man glaubt ja nicht wie stark so ein Stein den Kutter abbremst, der Hammer. 

Mein Tipp außerdem ist die Elchsafari die Ulli mit euch macht. Allerdings steht dabei nicht nur das auflauern von Elchen im Vordergrund, sondern der Gaudi mit dem Geschoss was Ulli sein Eigen nennt durch die Wälder zu sausen. 
Mir hat schön der A.... gebrannt das sage ich euch. Aber wir werden es wieder tun, bestimmt. 

Wir freuen uns auf Juni und euch wünsche ich viel Spaß und glaubt mir 
" Einmal 4 Seasons - immer 4 Seasons ".

www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com 

LG Nicole


----------



## Fishmac (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Andy,

eine Horde Eifler, zu denen ich auch gehöre, werden dieses Jahr im Mai wieder an den Asnen fahren. Wie sieht es mit Dir aus?

Meine Wenigkeit ist auf jeden Fall schon in Bestelllaune. Ich muss mir noch diese neuen *60g* EFFZETT Blinker kaufen. Mal sehen ob es damit nicht noch ein bischen besser auf den Hecht geht.

Gruss, Alex.


			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß euch!
> 
> Nachdem mich Stonefish demletzt mal auf eine Schwedentour angesprochen hatte gings nun ganz schnell und wir haben schon gebucht, bei www.schweden-ferienhaeuser.com das 2. Haus von unten (nein, ich kanns noch nicht auswendig...:q )...
> Ulli (Vermieter) schickt mir die Tage ne Tiefenkarte, die ich dann über meinem Bett aufhängen werde...:k :q !
> ...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				Fishmac schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Dir aus?


 
Hi Fishmac, wie du meinen?#c 

LG Andy


----------



## Fishmac (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Ganz einfach,

fährst Du dieses Jahr auch wieder an den Åsnen?

Gruss, Alex.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Das ist dieser Jar... guck mal den Threadtopic ;-P


----------



## Fishmac (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Oh man .... Wer lesen kann...

Na da bist Du aber ganz schön früh dran mit Deiner Vorfreude. Wir werden im Mai in der Nähe des unteren Zipfels der Insel Sirkön gastieren. Wenn Du willst, schicke ich Dir eine Zusammenfassung unserer Fangergebnise.

Ich komm nicht drüber weg, da überseh' ich ..... Ich werde alt!

Gruss, Alex.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



			
				Fishmac schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du willst, schicke ich Dir eine Zusammenfassung unserer Fangergebnise.
> .


 
Ich bestehe darauf! :q #6 

LG


----------



## Stonefish (17. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Jetzt geht es ja bald los.#6  ich bin richtig rattig auf die Tour.:k  Wie läuft es denn derzeit am Asnen? Hat jemand ein paar Infos? Die Köderbox ist schon ziemlich voll. Gibt es zur Zeit einen besonderen Renner der unbedingt mit muß?


----------



## Uschi+Achim (18. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Stonefish,
am 16. September können wir euch bestimmt genaue Antworten geben. |supergri 
Jetzt sind es bei uns noch 14 Tage, dann ist es endlich soweit.
Unsere Köderboxen sind inzwischen auch fast voll (FZ Blinker, Abu Hi Lo, Abu Tormentor usw.). Mal sehen was am besten läuft.
Die Fähre und Brücke (Transponder liegt schon Daheim)  ist auch schon gebucht, Unsere Rollen sind neu bespult, Bootsrutenhalter sind eingetroffen, die Bierfässer stehen auch schon im Keller....von uns aus könnte es schon dieses Wochenende losgehen. Wir können es kaum noch erwarten, Ullis Boot zu besteigen und rauf auf den Åsnen.
Also bis dann.......#h 
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Schwedenulli (18. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> die Bierfässer stehen auch schon im Keller....


 
Die legt lieber schon mal in`s Auto...... 
( Bevor sie nachher nicht mehr reinpassen oder gar vergessen werden! )

Gruß
Ulli #h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (18. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hi Ulli,
da brauchst du keine Angst haben....Uschi passt schon auf, dass auch alle Fäßchen mitkommen.
Wir freuen uns schon auf das Wiedersehen! Das wird natürlich zünftig gefeiert #g
Achim


----------



## Schwedenulli (19. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Aktuelle Lage am Åsnen:

Es regnet ( endlich mal wieder! ). Die Wassertemperatur ist von ca. 26 Grad abgekühlt auf 19 Grad, der See füllt sich langsam wieder auf Normalniveau. Ein guter halber Meter fehlt aber immer noch. Nach kurzer "Eingewöhnung" beißen die Hechte wieder gut, große stehen weiterhin etwa um 5 Meter tief. Diese Woche bei uns kein Meterhecht, aber ein stattlicher 97 er!

Heißer Tipp: Die Wasserflächen um die Vogelschutzgebiete sind monatelang nicht befischt worden.
Seit 15.08. sind diese Zonen nicht mehr aktiv und dürfen wieder befahren / befischt werden. Was das heißt muß ich sicher nicht erklären....#6 
( Favorit: 45 er und 60 er FZ twin! )



Gruß vom Åsnen

Ulli #h


----------



## Stonefish (20. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Meine größte Sorge ist der Wind. Mein Alptraum ist es am Ufer des Asnen zu stehen und ich komme nicht auf`s Wasser. Ich mag gar nicht dran denken.


----------



## Schwedenulli (23. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Dirk!

Bis jetzt hält sich der Wind noch absolut in Grenzen.
Aber auch wenn es richtig blasen sollte, müßt Ihr auf`s angeln nicht verzichten.
An der Brücke bei Torne lässt sich`s auch bei Wind gut vom Ufer aus fischen. ( Das hier viele Zander zu fangen sind erhöht den Reiz! )

Aber auch nach nur 300 Metern "Fußweg" gibt es Super Stellen "von Land aus".
Der Fluß der bei Jät in den Åsnen mündet hat neben 16 -pfündigen Hechten auch schon Zander über 90 cm gebracht.#6 

Den einen oder anderen Tag mit Wind werdet Ihr zu der Zeit sicher haben - `ne ganze Woche wäre mehr als ungewöhnlich!

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse ( damit Dir das Warten nicht so lang wird |supergri ): Der größte diese Woche bisher 111 cm mit 24 Pfund. Köder wie gehabt: FZ Twin, Kupfer 60 Gramm, d.h.: Große Hechte immer noch recht tief ( ab ca. 5 Meter! )

Gruß in die Eifel

Ulli #h


----------



## Stonefish (23. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Ulli,

das liest sich doch schon mal ganz gut.|supergri 

Hast du die 60 gr. FZ vor Ort? Habe leider nur die leichteren bekommen. Will die jetzt nicht mehr extra bestellen.

Danke für deine Anteilnahme um mir die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.#q 

Warum meinst du, dass die Hechte noch auf ca.5 Meter stehen. Kommen die in Schweden zum Herbst hin wieder rauf?|kopfkrat 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Schwedenulli (23. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Dirk!

60 er Fz`s gibt`s natürlich hier vor Ort! 
Zu Deiner 2. Frage:

Ja, die Hechte kommen im Herbst weiter nach oben - und das nicht nur in Schweden!
Der Grund dafür ist dieser:
Die sogenannte "Sprungschicht" ( engl. thermocline ) - also die Schicht wo die obere ( warme ) Wasserschicht auf die untere ( kältere ) Wasserschicht trifft - befindet sich im Sommer tiefer.

D.h.: Wenn der See sehr stark erwärmt ist ( Åsnen Juli / August 2006 ca. 25 Grad! ), findest Du diese Sprungschicht erst in etwa 4 - 5 Metern Tiefe. Kühlt der See dann im Herbst aus, tut er das i.d.R. von unten nach oben - die Sprungschicht verschiebt sich dementsprechend mit nach oben.

Wenn man nun weiß, das sich Raubfische wie der Hecht IN bzw. knapp UNTER der Sprungschicht aufhalten ( jagen eigentlich immer "nach oben" ) - Köderfische dagegen knapp DARÜBER ist es also logisch das die Hechte wieder "hochkommen", wenn das Wasser wieder abkühlt.

Genauso logisch ergibt sich daraus folgender Schluß: In relativ seichten Gewässern wie dem Åsnen ( Durchschnittliche Tiefe nur 3 - 4 Meter ) wandern Köderfische und somit auch die Hechte in den warmen Monaten in die tiefen Löcher ab!
( Angeln auf "große" in Ufernähe daher im Sommer auch meistens nicht von Erfolg begleitet! )

L.G.

Ulli #h


----------



## Stonefish (24. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Problem !!!!!

Habe in einem anderen treat gelesen, dass sich Achim und Uschi die Tite Lok Rutenhalter besorgt haben da diese auf deine Boote passen. Ich fische aber die Down East. Die haben eine Öffnungsweite von 50mm. Passen die auf deine Boote. Wenn ich mir die Fotos auf deiner HP anschaue kann das eng werden. Ich kann die Teile auch senkrecht montieren. Hat die Mittelbank einen Überstand an dem ich den Rutenhalter fest kriege. 

ich möchte zum Teil mit Planerboards schleppen. Da müssen die Rutenhalter bombenfest sitzen sonst ist totaler Murks.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (24. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Stonefish!
Ulli hat die Kante des Bootes mal nachgemessen:
Breite der Kante ca. 55 mm, Höhe etwa 35 mm
Außen an der Kante läuft eine Art Schutzumrandung aus Gummi o.ä., oben und unten Alu.
Die Down East passen nicht über die Kante, es fehlt fast ein Zentimeter (Hat Pikepauly ausprobiert. Er hat die Halter am Heck montiert, dort passen sie.)
Wir haben auch lange gesucht und uns jetzt die Tite Lok 5618 mit der grossen Klemme besort:




Ich hoffe die passen an die Linder Boote.
In einer Woche werde ich es genau wissen.

MfG
Achim


----------



## Stonefish (24. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo ihr beiden,

das hört sich nicht so toll an. Wenn ihr euch die tite lok gekauft habt wisst ihr ja was die Teile kosten. Meine Down east liegen ja etwa in der selben Preisklasse. Da ich die 51 Wochen im Jahr nutze kaufe ich mir jetzt für eine Woche keine tite lok.

Habe auf den Fotos aber gesehen , dass man evtl. auf der Mittelbank den Rutenhalter befestigen kann. Das wäre sicher besser wie am Heck. Sonst hat derjenige der am Motor sitz rechts und links die Ruten in der Hüfte.

Sehr ärgerlich die Sache.|gr:


----------



## kepzky606 (28. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

@Schwedenulli, 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn du mir nochmal so das Wetter der letzten Tage sowie etwaiger Fänge berichten könntest. Meine Kumpels und ich reisen am kommenden Samstag an und brennen quasi auf neue Informationen. Ich wäre sehr dankbar für einige Infos.
Unser Haus befindet sich im Bereich Sirkön. 
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das wir in Urshult einen ordentlichen Angelladen finden?

lg Erik


----------



## Schwedenulli (28. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Erik!

Es hat in den letzten Tagen immer wieder mal - z.T. auch heftig - geregnet. Zwischendurch viel Sonne - bisher wenig Wind.
Dem See fehlen trotzdem immer noch etwa 40- 50 cm Wasser!
Temperatur liegt etwa bei 16- 20 Grad, Wassertemperatur immer noch bei ca. 19 Grad.
Gefangen wurde in der letzten Woche - ohne hier mit Zahlen prahlen zu wollen - sehr gut.
Der größte letzte Woche: 111 cm und 24 Pfund.
Nach wie vor "tief", d.h.: Ab ca. 4,5 Meter.

Einen Angelladen gibt`s in Urshult.
Hat aber ausserhalb der "Hochsaison" oft nur Abends auf.

Im Baumarkt "Lindgrens" an der Hauptstrasse in Urshult bekommst Du aber `ne Menge nützliche Köder.

Und nimm FZ`s mit...;o)...!!!

L.G. vom Åsnen und viel Spaß!!!

Ulli  |wavey:


----------



## kepzky606 (28. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen. Einige Fz Blinker habe ich in der Box. Dannst du mir auch gängige Köder für die Zanderangellei nennen? Sind Gummifische ähnlich erfolgreich wie bei uns in den Flüssen?
Vielen Dank

Erik


----------



## Schwedenulli (30. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Erik!

Mit Gummifischen wird recht erfolgreich auf Zander gefischt bei uns.
Ich selber bevorzuge kleine Köderfische ( Ukelei, Rotaugen o.ä. ) die mit etwas "Auftrieb" versehen ( 3 - 4 Styroporkügelchen z.B. ) am langen Vorfach LANGSAM über den Grund gezogen werden. Auch kleinere Wobbler eignen sich.

Ein Birnenblei als Gewicht verwenden, das den Köder auf den Grund zieht + ein 70 - 100 cm Vorfach.

Ansonsten gibt`s natürlich immer wieder Zander als "Beifang" beim Schleppfischen auf Hecht.
Köder hierbei: Blinker, Wobbler, Gummifisch.

L.G.

Ulli #h .


----------



## abborre (31. August 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Zitat:  ....der, der am Motor sitzt......
Ich versteh  nicht, warum sich einer an Bord immer so quälen muß, mit der Pinne im Rücken!!!!
Es gibt keine schlimmere Sitzposition, als halb schräge auf der Bootsbank, die Ruderpinne links oder rechts hinter dem Arm; und das womöglich noch den ganzen langen Tag in einer oder zwei Angelwochen!!!! Bei kaltem Wetter frieren auch dem härtesten Hund trotz Handschuhen schnell die Griffel ab.
Warum kommt denn keiner auf die simpelste Lösung??
Als ausgedienter, ehemaliger alter Wettkampfstippangler habe ich noch meine Sitzkiepe aus Jugendzeiten. 
Diese stelle ich mir in die Bootsmitte in die Nähe Heckbank; die Sitzhöhe ist "angenehm", und ich gucke während der Fahrt achteraus (also nach hinten)!!!!
Die Pinne des Motors verlängere ich mir mit ner entsprechenden "Pinnenverlängerung" aus dem Fachhandel (es tut auch ein Kunststoffwasserrohr aus dem Sanitärhandel mit zwei Schellen) und schon sind alle Probleme gelöst!! Ich kann die Pinne "beidhändig" bedienen, ich kann steuern und Köder auslegen, ich kann mich mal hinstellen und mit den Knien lenken!!!
Ich habe die Ruten im Auge, mein Echolot u. GPS  ist auch gut  zu sehen, und ich kann sogar zusätzlich am Heckspiegel noch Rutenhalter montieren, ohne das ich die Ruten im "Rücken" habe.
Ein weiterer Vorteil für "Alleinfahrer": Im Drill kann ich die verlängerte Pinne mit Hilfe der Knie weiterführen und so das Boot auf gutem Kurs halten. Ich brauche in der ersten Drillphase nicht aufstehen sonder führe den Fisch kontrolliert mit Hilfe des Bootes in eine angenehme Landepsoition.
Ein weiterer Vorteil der Sitzkiepe ist, das ich ne Menge Untensilien in "Ihr" unterbringen kann. Die Fächer eigenen sich für Köder und Kleinmaterial, der große Stauraum bietet Platz für Regenzeug, Getränke oder dringend benötigte Lebensmittel. Ich spare den Platz für eine weitere Angeltasche!!!
Leider habe ich von mir keine Fotos so sitzend und fahrend.


----------



## Stonefish (1. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

@ Uschi + Achim

Heute müßte es bei euch ja losgehen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und natürlich viele dicke Hechte.#6 Laßt uns noch was im Asnen.

gruß Dirk


----------



## Uschi+Achim (1. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Stonefish.
Vielen Dank für deine Wünsche.#6 
Klar lassen wir euch noch reichlich Fisch drin.  
Es wird natürlich wieder einen ausführlichen Bericht geben. 
Gleich muß unser Auto noch in die Werkstatt. Wir haben gestern festgestellt, daß der Kühler undicht ist ( Der Wagen ist noch keine 3 Jahre alt). Schitt....... 
Aber dann werden wir wohl morgen früh bei Ulli heil ankommen.

Also dann bis Samstag in 2 Wochen......

MfG
Achim


----------



## Stonefish (4. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

@ Ulli:  Hallo Ulli! Haben Uschi + Achim schon zugeschlagen? 
          Wenn man dem Wetterbericht hier trauen kann, dann müsste es zur Zeit bei euch ziehmlich windig sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwedenulli (7. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Dirk!

War gerade mal bei den beiden ( vieren! ).
Zugeschlagen haben sie wohl bisher mehr beim Weißbier  , aber ein 95 er ist schon gelandet worden - neben mehreren kleineren.
Uschis Tochter hat Ihren ersten Hecht - und heute auch Ihren ersten Zander gefangen.
War von Samstag - Dienstag recht windig, es wurde mehr im Fluß bzw. auch von Land geangelt.
Insgesamt läuft`s ganz ordentlich diese Woche! ( Außer Hecht auch mehrere Zander! )

Heute ist es wettermässig schon merklich ruhiger und auch wieder etwas wärmer geworden.

Werden morgen zusammen grillen.
( Hoffentlich keinen Hecht...;o)...! )

L.G.

Ulli #h

P.S.: 13.09.06: Letzte Tipps für nächste Woche findet Ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1286736#post1286736

...ich würd`auf alle Fälle noch ein paar warme Socken einpacken...


----------



## Uschi+Achim (19. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Wir sind am Samstagabend wieder heil in Oerlinghausen gelandet.

*Hinter uns liegen zwei traumhafte Wochen am Åsnen.* #6 

Hier ein paar Stichworte: eine traumhafte Natur, viele leckere Pilze, Elche, Hechte, Zander, Barsche, Wind, Wellen, spiegelglattes Wasser, faszinierende Sonnenuntergänge, Grillen mit Mona und Ulli, viel Spass und Sonne, Sonne und nochmals Sonne. 
Am letzten Tag machte uns der Åsnen den Abschied ganz besonders schwer: 
In vier Stunden fingen wir 9 Hechte, 2 Zander und 4 Barsche.
Uschi ist schon fleißig dabei, unsere Erlebnisse und Abenteuer in den PC zu tippen und ich durchforste gerade unser umfangreiches Bildmaterial.

Hier schon einmal ein paar Impressionen:

























Einen ausführlichen Bericht mit vielen Fotos gibt es dann natürlich wieder auf Uschis Angelseiten.

MfG
Uschi + Achim

(Hi Ulli, wie ist es Andy und Dirk bis jetzt ergangen, konnten sie die Metermarke schon knacken?)


----------



## Schwedenulli (19. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Achim und Uschi!

Schön das Ihr wieder gut gelandet seid!
Habe gerade mit Andy telefoniert:
Seit Samstag 31 Hechte, 5 Zander und einige Barsche - aber noch kein Meterhecht! 

Wetter ist noch prima - kein oder nur wenig Wind.

Der Knaller: Der 123 cm Hecht von letzter Woche ist am Sonntag noch überboten worden  
D.h.: Mit 125 cm haben wir einen neuen Rekordhecht - bin gespannt, wie lange er diesmal steht!!
Wir gratulieren Soehnke H. zu diesem schönen Fang! #6

L.G. vom Åsnen

Ulli #h


----------



## Uschi+Achim (20. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

Hallo Ulli,

da kann man nachträglich noch richtig neidisch werden. |schild-g |pfisch: Ich wäre auch noch sehr gerne geblieben, wo es doch gerade so richtig schön anfing... :c 
Thomas ist auch ganz heiß darauf wieder nach Schweden zu kommen um im Åsnen zu angeln. #: 
Mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja im nächsten Jahr, daß wir zusammen hinfahren. Ich habe Achim schon gesagt, daß ich dann aber 3 (!) Wochen bleiben möchte. |laola: 
Klingt gut, nicht wahr? Nur wo sollen wir für die lange Zeit die Bierfäßchen unterbringen? :q :q :q 

Grüße

Uschi

P.S. Ach ja, den Bericht habe ich fertig. Es sind 14 Seiten. Jetzt müssen wir noch die Bilder bearbeiten und reinsetzen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

So, grade wieder da...
@Mona&Ulli (&Sara:q ): Es war saugeil bei euch da oben, vielen vielen Dank!
@Dirkie Pics sind gut, das gibt nen schönen Bericht wenn ich deine habe.
@all: Wir hatten in Summe auf 6 Tage a 2 Mann 52 Hechte, 8 Zander und ein paar große barsche.
Ein Vorgeschmack, dannach müßt ihr schmoren (Bericht kommt in seperatem Thread).

@Dirk: Wann fahrn wir wieder????:l :l :l 

So, jetzt bin ich erstmal fertisch....|uhoh:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. September 2006)

*AW: 2 Eifler in Schweden (Asnen) 09/06...*

So, den Bericht mit vielen Bilder gibbet hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85746


----------

